# Sponges that Don't Harbor Food Particles



## PianoAl (Mar 16, 2014)

I like using these types of sponges:







But they hold on to particles of food -- chia seeds, bits of scrambled eggs, etc. We put them in the dishwasher with every cycle, but it's still gross to me.

I tried some of these,






but it's just like a regular sponge with non-porous plastic on one side.

Anyone found a good solution to this problem?

Thanks,

Al


----------



## GB (Mar 17, 2014)

I stopped using sponges for this reason and have switched to wash clothes. And like you, I put them through the wash with every cycle. This has been working well for me.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't really care to use a sponge for any purpose.  Mostly because I don't ever seem to be able to rinse all the soap out of them.  I use a cloth, and like GB, change them regularly.  At least once per week.  Usually more.

When I wash them, they go through hot water wash with bleach to kill any nasties that think they want to stay behind.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 17, 2014)

I use half sponge/half Scotch-Brite pads and rinse the particles off after using. Since they retain some of the antimicrobial soap and will still suds up, I figure that disinfects anything left on that I can't see.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 17, 2014)

I use those blue scotch brite scrub sponges in the bottom photo. I just rinse it out with hot soapy water after use, and swap it out for a new one once a week. Maybe sooner if it looks disgusting. They seem to clean up fairly well.

Since these sponges are ultimately designed to be a disposable product, I've never considered running one through the dishwasher.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 17, 2014)

I too use dish cloths that I keep in bleach water when not using.  Wash in the laundry every two weeks.  The bleach water is changed out every day.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 17, 2014)

Sponges can easily be sanitized in the microwave.  Place the wet sponge in the microwave for 90 seconds.  Careful!  It'll be very hot when it comes out.  

ATK recommends boiling it for 5 minutes.  Less easy but also effective.  

I buy the blue Scotchbrite scrubber sponges at Costco.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 17, 2014)

There's a huge difference between 'sterilize' and 'disinfect' or 'sanitize'. Sterilize will kill everything if done correctly.  The others just 'sanitize'---- but it's still better than not doing anything.

For people who can't use bleach (or just don't like the smell) they might try hydrogen peroxide. 

Disinfect a Sponge

Of course that would take a lot of H2O2 and could be cost prohibitive and it still just 'disinfects/sanitizes'.

Some sources will say  hydrogen peroxide and common white vinegar.

Cooks Illustrated and America's Test Kitchen said that* the best way to disinfect (not sterilize) a kitchen sponge is to boil it for 5 minutes. *Microwaving was also good but there's a warning about sponges maybe catching on fire in them so I won't try that.

The Best Way to Clean a Sponge Cook's Illustrated | Apartment Therapy

Bleaching a sponge with *sterilize*it--- but the use of bleach is avoided by many people, including me.

I don't know about putting them in the dishwasher. I  haven't check on that yet but I do run mine through the washer every now and then.


----------



## GB (Mar 17, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Microwaving was also good but there's a warning about sponges maybe catching on fire in them so I won't try that.


The only way they would catch fire is if you did not get them wet before nuking them. Water soaked sponges can't catch fire. As Andy mentioned though, just be careful removing them from the microwave because if you forget they are hot you could get a bad burn.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 17, 2014)

I almost had a microwave incident the other week.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 17, 2014)

GB said:


> The only way they would catch fire is if you did not get them wet before nuking them.




Probably true. But you know how well people read, understand and follow directions! (Insert sarcasm smiley here)


----------



## Oldvine (Mar 17, 2014)

I stopped using sponges years ago.  With bales of clothes so cheap at Costco, it's easy to use a fresh wipe every day and toss yesterday's into the wash.


----------

